
Show HN: WordAct, a comprehensive, scalable project of WordPress and React - e10jc
http://wordact.io/
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/e10jc/wordact](https://github.com/e10jc/wordact)

Looks interesting. Curious to learn more (without the investment of installing
WordAct) about how it works and what benefits it offers.

~~~
e10jc
hey thanks! wordact author here. i think the main benefit is that it can
reduce gobs of boilerplating time. i love the javascript ecosystem, and i
think ecmascript keeps getting better and more beautiful, but man is it a pain
to set up a proper project, with babel, and webpack, and server-side
rendering, and more.

but give it an install and check it out! it's pretty easy. instructions here:
[http://wordact.io/2017/04/how-to-set-up-your-development-
env...](http://wordact.io/2017/04/how-to-set-up-your-development-environment/)

